# Parents - help required!



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Still considering an A3 (Quattro) as a (first) family car - but having just has a bad experience with testing a BMW (130i M-Sport - nice!) with a rear facing baby seat in the back - not enough leg room for passenger and pramette filling the boot, we've having second thoughts and may have to bump up an A4/Mondeo/MPV sized lump.

Any hints/advice appreciated on what sort of quarts (involve new-borns) you can get into a pint pot.

cheers
Paul


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Not a parent, but the 1 series is nothing but a glorified 3 door coupe when it comes to space. The A3 (both 3-dr and sportback) is far better in the rear and the boot. The 1 series looks good, but hopeless in the practicalities.


----------



## Davidb67 (Dec 25, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> ...... The 1 series looks good......


  WHAAAT!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sportback may give more room


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> sportback may give more room


Sportback is fairly spacious - not huge - but obviously extra room over the 3 door.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Not a parent, but the 1 series is nothing but a glorified 3 door coupe when it comes to space. The A3 (both 3-dr and sportback) is far better in the rear and the boot. The 1 series looks good, but hopeless in the practicalities.


Better in the rear I'll accept (so far) boot space is just a different shape:

A3 3 door - 350 litres
A3 3 door Quattro 281 litres
A3 Sportback 370 litres
A3 Sportback Quattro 302 litres
1 Series 330 litres
Ford Focus 3/5 door - 385 
Golf 3/5 door - 350

1 Series is just the right shape for the pushchair we'd want - too narrow.

Have a feeling we're moving up to the A4 size of vehicle! 

Paul


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We were told by most parents that by the time the kids are in the back with their toys, prams, pushchairs, nappies, food, bedding and tranquilizers, A4 size of car would just about be enough. 

A4 - nice inside and out, but engine and drive better on 320. Depends what's most important, given that you don't go racing in an estate (well, normally). Avensis better VFM, more gadgets, depends if you like it. Skoda Octavia even more so... again, depends if you can get over the green badge. :roll:


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

If the 320d drives as well as the 120d we tried it could be a runner - but it's upping the old cost front. May be better with a non exciting but adequate alternative - Mazda 6, Suburu Legacy Tourer, Zafira etc etc.

Paul


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> We were told by most parents that by the time the kids are in the back with their toys, prams, pushchairs, nappies, food, bedding and tranquilizers, A4 size of car would just about be enough.
> 
> A4 - nice inside and out, but engine and drive better on 320. Depends what's most important, given that you don't go racing in an estate (well, normally). Avensis better VFM, more gadgets, depends if you like it. Skoda Octavia even more so... again, depends if you can get over the green badge. :roll:


I don't understand how my parents managed with two toddlers in a Vauxhall Viva travelling to Hungary for a 4 week holiday each year. Kids are spoilt rotten these days.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

pcmanning said:


> ... not enough leg room for passenger and pramette filling the boot,


When we bought our A3 we had one on loan for a week - took it to Halfords and tried in all their baby seats with no problems.

The new born seat fitted in the front or back with ease (seat belts long enough on each position) and passengers were able to sit comfortably. I got the feeling the legroom in the A4 was less than the A3 Sportback..... but it was just a feeling (I didn't measure it) so you'd have to check.

The M&P Pramette we bought fits into the boot without a problem.

Can't you borrow one from the dealer and try it?


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

So went to dealer expecting A3 test drive and low and behold there was a 2.0 T FSI for us to try (hooray) but the 3 door - hey ho.

So took it for a spin, wife much happier with performance and the brakes - but they'd had time to bed in - a couple of 1000 on the clock. I struggled to get properly comfee driving though - knee hitting wheel on transfer from accelerator to brake - didn't realise I could play with the rake on the wheel though!

Anyway, impressed - the child seat fits in the back no problem - even behind me driving. The pramette fits the boot fine. I'm not convinced that there's enough space with it in to be useful though - we want the Quattro - and this swallows quite a bit of the boot depth.

Anyway, got to chating about price - so far hopeless - wouldn't really budge - he's gone away to research stuff! I hate these guys. If we can't get the same sorts of discounts available on the net, then we're going to have to go elsewhere - hassle.

Anyway, I'm having my doubts about the car - a) cause I think the boot's too small long term to be our only family car and b) cause by the time you throw in some extras, you might as well by a Golf GTI/R32 with everything thown in, or a fully loaded forester, or.... It's damn expensive for a hatch - yes the 1 series is expensive, but the driving experience is soooo much better.

Paul


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

pcmanning said:


> Anyway, I'm having my doubts about the car - a) cause I think the boot's too small long term to be our only family car and b) cause by the time you throw in some extras, you might as well by a Golf GTI/R32 with everything thown in, or a fully loaded forester, or.... It's damn expensive for a hatch - yes the 1 series is expensive, but the driving experience is soooo much better.
> 
> Paul


I agree - it is an expensive car. TBH, each time I change my car I always swear I'm going to get a cheaper car next time, but always end up splashing out more :?

I really liked the Golf GTi and nearly bought one, but couldn't help feeling that it would always be just a Golf. However, despite this I would still have bought one. Have a look on the VW website and configure one to your spec - mine came up to Â£22,500 which was about the same price as the A3 but lesser specced... plus no quattro option if that's what you want. VW also refused to discount the GTi back then.

I think I'll be getting a VW next though rather than another Audi. I'm not convinced that the residuals are as strong on prestige cars as they try and get us to believe - just try trading in our TT against another Audi and see 

They were offering nearly Â£6k less on my (used) TT when I considered changing cars within 6 months (due to new arrival). However, the option of changing the wife's car, VW were offering about Â£3k less after 2 years. Even taking into account the difference in purchase price, the VW was still holding far more of it's value.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

TT prices have dropped big time - ours has lost 12k in 18 months  But when we bought it they were a "rock solid" safe bet. But there's much more competition now - 350z etc which look good and drive better.

Testing an A4 tomorrow - which I think could be better value, bigger car, better 4WD system and includes a grands worth of options gratis (Lifestyle pack - all of which are on our wish list - and that doesn't happen often! Usually it's stuff that's rubbish) - which narrows the price differential. So hopefully a better investment long term - at least a better chance of putting all the kiddy stuff in!!

Paul


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

So after all that we've ordered an A4 Avant (2.0T FSI Quattro) to replace the TT  So sensible size, safe 4WD, but rather expensive as family estates go.

Bloody hard work getting a decent deal though

Feel really guilty about the wife's TT being first to go, but will try to get her to love driviing the VXT next year - there's a real grin to be had there - I think she just needs to hit her favorite bit of dual carriageway on her own, top off, and floor it!!

Paul


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

That 2.0T FSi engine is very smooth. I really like the A4 and have a feeling I may also miss the 4WD tis winter (it'll be the first winter in 5 years I've been without it and we're prone to a bit of snow!)

A weight off your mind...... for now :wink:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A4 had to be the way to go - we tried an A3 and just not enough room.

Having said that I just got my hands on a slightly older Passat 2.8 30v (Audi engined) 4 motion - and its hands down better than our A4 1.8T sport. considering the age difference the passat is great.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

I think we've made the right call - though should have brought the diesel I suspect - fuel costs!!

Anyway someone here has a second baby on the way, and has decided that a Passat estate is not actually big enough and is after...

A Ford galaxy?!

Go figure eh?

Passat 4 Motion - seems some debate about whether that's Haldex based (part time 4x4 a la TT, R32, etc) or Torsen Diff (perminant 50:50 4WD) based a la A4 etc.

Car project finished, now the bathroom, nursery (it's not even born yet and it's on the list for one!) and the baby's room and and and - panic!!

Paul


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Well mine is a Syncro which according to paperwork I can find is basically an Audi 2.8 30v with Torsion diff - this was superceeded by VR6 VW engine with Haldex 4mo system.......Advancement?????

We have 2 now - 5 months and 16 months, the estate is fine, just cut down the carp rather than buy any bigger. Only downside with 2 is we couldnt justify a TTr anymore  with one it easy as most of the time it is 1 driver plus kiddy, but no matter how hard I tried couldnt secure that seat to a boot rack.

We moved home to accomodate the kids - got one with 3 bathrooms, so hopefully 1 for each of the kids and my mrs - I'll just have to bath every xmas in front of the log fire!!!!!


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Torsion Diff - Apparently far far better that Haldex.

Moving house - really don't want to do that (200yds from the beach!!) - but we do (money permitting) have an option on another room on top of the garage (with en-suite) I think.

Paul


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

pcmanning said:


> snip...Passat 4 Motion - seems some debate about whether that's Haldex based (part time 4x4 a la TT, R32, etc) or Torsen Diff (perminant 50:50 4WD) based a la A4 etc.


AFAIK The Passat was always A4 based, the mods to the subframe/floorpan were too much. The Haldex/VR6 combo was used on the Sharalaxy cars(vans?) Golfs and Boras.

I come late to the comments as you've already ordered yours, but having had the same dilemma a few years ago(going from a Corrado) we've ended up with a 320d SE Touring. A superb car with masses of room for the gubbins (they're now 2 & 5) excellent handling, good economy, decent grunt and copes with distance very well (e.g. to the Alps four up). I should add when we're going on holiday we do use a roof box, but that's more for making space to bring plenty of booze back..... :wink:

Am now watching for a TT as my wife has 'claimed' the BMW as hers....


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

I would have gone for the BMWer but my wife is pretty much wedded to the 4WD safety net with a bit of poke, so am happy with our choice. Means the VX stays as my daily commuter for another year though !!!!!!!! That 12 mile stretch of NSL B road each way to work is a real downer    

Paul


----------

